# SINGAPORE - Stadium and Arena Development News



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

The Games begin at 8pm on the 14 of Aug 2010 in Singapore, Perth and China time. 12pm in London


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

and awaits your expert opinion on them...


----------



## kichigai (May 9, 2005)

swifty78 said:


> and awaits your expert opinion on them...


:lol:


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

*logo*








*mascot*








*
pictogram*








*torch*








*medal*


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

some venue for 1st youth olympic games

national indoor stadium








international convention center








floating stage(openjing ceremony)








bmx arena


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice pictures


----------



## SingaporeCity (Aug 15, 2009)

Here are some of the venues for the events shown in the video.


----------



## studyinpakistan (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## studyinpakistan (Feb 22, 2012)

*Singapore National Stadium*


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

studyinpakistan said:


>


That proposal lost the bid. Here is the winning proposal that is currently under construction.



Vrooms said:


> *The all-new Singapore Sports Hub(2014)*
> 
> *A new 55,000-capacity National Stadium with a retractable roof;
> A 6,000-capacity indoor Aquatic Centre that meets world tournament standards;
> ...


----------



## michał_ (Mar 8, 2007)

Mith252 said:


> That proposal lost the bid. Here is the winning proposal that is currently under construction.


It's not going to look exactly like that though, the concept was made a bit more 'realistic' before starting construction. 

For reference: 

BEFORE









AFTER


----------



## gla_c (Feb 5, 2012)

look great i like itkay:


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

michał_;88787794 said:


> It's not going to look exactly like that though, the concept was made a bit more 'realistic' before starting construction.
> 
> For reference:
> 
> ...


Thanks for correcting me. Anyway, for the progress of this project, here is the thread.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=572778&page=8


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

The new National Stadium is huge, any pics of these construction?


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

You can check the progress in the thread below.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=572778&page=8


----------

